# Camaro Vs Karndean Flooring



## shane_ctr

We are looking for flooring in our kitchen. We have been looking at Karndean flooring and looking for quotes but i have also been recommended to look at Camaro flooring as an alternative has anyone had any experience with either please?

Many Thanks 
Shane


----------



## Dipesh

We have Karndean, its brilliant and wears really well. Paired with an insulated floor and underfloor heating, its very effective and heats up quick due to it being thin. If any tiles get damaged, they are easily changed too.


----------



## rf860

I assume you mean Polyflor Camaro. I had it throughout my old flat apart from the bedrooms and it was great stuff. I’ve also got it in the hall of my new house. I’ve got karndean in the kitchen as well so can compare easily. I’d say they are just as good as each other however the Camaro was cheaper (paying for the brand with karndean). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

We’ve had Karndean down in the kitchen for a long time now - guess 10+ years and no issues at all with it. Cleans easily and occasional deep clean / treat and brings it back to new again. 

I think the only time we’ll change it is when we replace the kitchen...


----------



## bigcarpchaser

We have Moduleo. Looks great but it does scratch and we’ve a couple of dents where the muppet has dropped something heavy/sharp on it.
I’d pay the extra for Karndean or the other posh one if I were to do it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

We have Karndean LooseLay Longboard in the bathroom. 

Really nice, fairly soft under foot and quite warm without any underfloor heating. It is quite thick so can get marked if you drop heavy items on it.


----------



## straight6hatch

We supply and fit Camaro in my shop. Its a really resilliant product. 
Karndean I have less experience with, truthfully. What I would say is this:

Camaro is a great middle of the road product. Plenty of colour choices and Polyflor provide a laser cutting service so you can do nearly any design you require. 
Karndean is definitely more expensive comparing apples to apples. However, their ranges go much more beyond Camaro in terms of quality (and price!). Some of thier top range products are truly fantastic. Theyre in line with Amtigo at some levels which says it all!

My advice would be go with what you can afford. You get what you pay for! I would also ensure you get a really good fitter to do it as the job can be totally made or broken by them. Its not the product everyone thinks it is and any LVT has quirks so get someone who has actual experience - not just the piece of paper that says they have been on a course. A bit like hiring a taxi driver thats just passed his test vs someone whos been driving for years.

If you need any more advice, just let me know 

EDIT - Where are you based roughly? I might be able to help!


----------



## shane_ctr

straight6hatch said:


> We supply and fit Camaro in my shop. Its a really resilliant product.
> Karndean I have less experience with, truthfully. What I would say is this:
> 
> Camaro is a great middle of the road product. Plenty of colour choices and Polyflor provide a laser cutting service so you can do nearly any design you require.
> Karndean is definitely more expensive comparing apples to apples. However, their ranges go much more beyond Camaro in terms of quality (and price!). Some of thier top range products are truly fantastic. Theyre in line with Amtigo at some levels which says it all!
> 
> My advice would be go with what you can afford. You get what you pay for! I would also ensure you get a really good fitter to do it as the job can be totally made or broken by them. Its not the product everyone thinks it is and any LVT has quirks so get someone who has actual experience - not just the piece of paper that says they have been on a course. A bit like hiring a taxi driver thats just passed his test vs someone whos been driving for years.
> 
> If you need any more advice, just let me know
> 
> EDIT - Where are you based roughly? I might be able to help!


Hi,

Thank you very much i will send you a private message with my location etc.

Thank you to all for your replies. :thumb:


----------

